# dog blind



## extremehunter (Dec 13, 2004)

is it a necessity to have a dog blind or can they just sit next to the blind?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

As long as they sit quietly next to or in a regular blind, or lay quietly next to a lay out field blind, they don't need their own blind. In fact, they're a waste of money as far as I'm concerned. If I'm really trying to hide a dog (say a yellow lab in a winter wheat field), I'd still rather just down him and throw a piece of camo over the back.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

They aren't neccessary but it deffinately seems to make things easier as far as steadyness and getting your dog to know where they need to be. It also helps hide some movement as they will often move a little looking at working birds.

When you have the bird in hand a simple "Kennel" command and they are instantly right where you want them.

They are a little harder to conceal then a layout blind though, in fields that are tough to hide in I just have my dog lay down behind my blind thinking that that the birds will mind the big lump in the ground more then the dog laying there.


----------

